# Lanzamiento del Philips Go Gear (2009)



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 12, 2009)

hola compañeros, hoy les traigo este hermoso mp5 por el foro no lo encontre asi que lo posteo.
estan en el mercado hace ya un tiempito. quisiera saber, si hay alguien que ya lo tiene para saber sobre este tremendo mp5. en argentina sale $600.-
Alguien tiene las caracteristicas tecnicas?
*Incluye un pequeño parlantecito y camara de Video.*
algun dia me lo comprare.. 
Les dejo una foto, porque Philips Go Gear hay muchos creo, pero no me acuerdo el modelo, uno de los motivos es por eso, y otro de los motivos es para compartir con ustedes..






*Salutes!!!*


----------



## electrodan (Dic 12, 2009)

Digo yo... Cuantos necesitan realmente andar filmando videos por ahí?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Digo yo... Cuantos necesitan realmente andar filmando videos por ahí?



No lo se, pero en mi caso, me gusta andar por ahí tomando o grabando todo lo que me gusta. . Aunque, es demasiado para mí. Me conformo con otro W810. (Al anterior se le rompio el LCD)

Saludos!!!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 13, 2009)

si sabes donde tiene la camara de video!!! jajaja.

la conocen?
necesito datos tecnicos, por fasss

jejejej...
solo se que tiene camara de *video *y parlante muy pequeño

Salutes!!!


----------

